# headboats in Norfolk and VA beach



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

looking for headboat to fish in 1 of these areas!!!:fishing:


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> looking for headboat to fish in 1 of these areas!!!:fishing:


Go out of Rudee. Or at least Lynnhaven. Norfolk's Sally T and Ocean Eagle both fish the same waters. I was on there a couple of weeks ago and they fished the same water where the Algae Bloom was. No one on the boat caught more than 4. Some got skunked.


----------

